# Tymco 210 for sale



## tman3007

Hey guys...I am getting ready to sell a 99 Tymco 210. It literally has had a charmed life for the past 3 years. I bought it exclusively for our one Walmart that we had. The store manager even let us park it and plug it in right behind the store for the length of our contract. So it has very little road miles.

We recently found out that our store is going to USM and I live in a small mountain town so needless to say we are just going to part ways with the machine soon.

Paid just over $27,000 for it 3 years ago. I will entertain offers around $23,500 or best offer.

I can send you pics or there is one image on my website www.mybluespruce.com in the "landscaping/miscellaneous" gallery on the second page.

I will have it serviced by Intermountain Sweepers in Denver prior to any sale.

Thanks for looking. By the way, I have not advertised it anywhere else yet.

Todd


----------



## tman3007

Not that it really matters...but I have a clear title in hand also. 

Cheers, Todd


----------



## gd8boltman

*How many miles on the chasis*

hours on the rear unit? Low dump?

Thanks


----------



## tman3007

I will have those hours and miles for you by tomorrow. 

Thanks, Todd


----------



## tman3007

Update on the sweeper.

Hours on rear engine ~ 3332 hrs.

Miles on chassis ~ 71,777 miles


----------



## tman3007

The machine has been sold. Thanks for looking!

Todd


----------

